# Flea and tick options



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

For those of you that feed raw, do you still use a flea and tick topical? I've been reading that fleas and ticks only attach to unhealthy dogs and by feeding raw, the dogs are generally healthy and the medicine isn't needed. But I'm not sure what I think about that yet, so just taking a poll. 

We've been using a flea and tick ever since we got him...and besides him not liking the application haven't noticed any side affects.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've read that too, but considering I've pulled 10 or so ticks off my girl last week, I'm gonna call BS. I don't use topical preventatives on her, but I'm not in a high risk area for lyme disease like you are. 

Sometimes I will spray a mixture of water, apple cider vinegar, tea tree oil, and lavender oil on her fur and this will reduce, but not completely eliminate ticks. Pairing this with a thorough check post-walk and another a few hours later is around 85% effective for me. Assess the risk for yourself and keep in mind the topicals only kill ticks after embedding and it takes at least 24 hours to transmit lyme disease. 

I manage fleas with diatomaceous earth. I've only spotted them once, rubbed some DE into her fur and they were gone within a week. You can also feed DE to manage internal parasites.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I used garlic tablets last year and never had a problem with fleas but did have to remove ticks.

However, having read and talked to a lot of Vizsla owners on the Vizsla Health page on FB I have been trying Diatomaceous Earth, as suggested above by einspanner. A lot of owners in the UK have stopped worming their dogs and are now having worm counts done. The results are very interesting. 10 yrs ago Equine Vets in the UK, advised horse owners to have worm counts done before worming a horse as the worms were becoming immune to the drugs used. I don't think this is the same issue with dog worms, but bears thinking about.

As Boris has allergies I am keen to stay clear of toxic chemicals so am trying the DE earth. I will monitor the internal parasites with worm counts every 12 weeks, and we shall have to wait and see whether it keeps the fleas and ticks away. 

If you are interested in the DE here is a link to an interesting article re the normal pest controls and the use of DE.

http://sootheyoursoul.org/index.php...id=31:diatomaceous-earth-food-grade&Itemid=26


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

During my last visit with the vet he mentioned a product called NexGard. He had just received a shipment that day and confessed he has no idea how this stuff is yet. But he did mention that the company who makes NexGard also makes HeartGard which he trusts. Otherwise he usually prescribes Frontline. I'm not sure yet which one I'm going to go with at my puppy's 12 week checkup...but I will post here if i decided to go with NexGard.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

We've had success with Rose Geranium oil with helping keep ticks off. It's not perfect but it helps. (Much like einspanner's concoction)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I forgot about garlic. I feed that ground up in her veggie mix. A tablet like hotm uses is probably more potent and effective. And it doesn't have to be lavender oil. Pretty much any strong smelling essential oil will work as it tricks the ticks or something.


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

By the way I've had my V on nexgard all summer and it's been great! No side effects and I haven't seem him itching due to fleas at all. And if there were ticks they must have fallen off and died before I could see.


----------

